# Are wax melts dangerous to dogs ?



## Jodie _louise

Hi I was just wondering are wax Melts toxic to dogs ?? I use them in my room etc but I don't want to make my boy I'll ??


----------



## lullabydream

They can be an allergen...just like air fresheners can.

Depends on the dog to be honest.

My vets advise when a dog presents itself as itchy is usually don't use air fresheners, scented candles, think logically about cleaning and washing products...as most itchy dogs it's usually environment that causes it...which could be anything.

Many use candles, melts with no adverse reactions though.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Due to having fish (as well as cats and a rabbit) I buy only 'safe' ones made without nasties in. Amazon has a few options.


----------



## steveshanks

We have birds so have to be very careful about sprays and chemicals (Fe-breeze being a very bad offender) and it has made me wonder if some of these things may be bad for us, we switched to a very safe (you can eat it) paint and its now a pleasure to decorate rather than the stinky affair it used to be.


----------



## Westie Mum

We use Wax Melts all the time. 

3 dogs, huge fish tank and turtles - no problems with any of them.

We generally buy Yankee ones.


----------



## Jodie _louise

Thank you for the replys  yeah I use strong ones some are designer perfume ones etc but I'm worried my dog will get ill I'll have a look at some pet friendly ones on Amazon it doesn't seem to be affecting him maybe I'm just over worrying


----------



## MaggiesMom

I've never thought about it but my dog isn't especially itchy.
I use melts and normally buy them off ebay or amazon, the home made kind without the extra nasties.


----------



## Jodie _louise

I've tried looking and can't find any that don't have the nasties in ?


----------



## MaggiesMom

Type 'handmade into ebsy, the ones I got are soy wax


----------



## MaggiesMom

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade-...var=541217359338&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

This is what I got, they haven't arrived yet tho lol but am hoping will be ok, gotta be better than the glade stuff, for people and dogs.


----------



## Jodie _louise

MaggiesMom said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade-highly-scented-wax-melts-tarts-candles-burner-tea-lights/332184153857?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=541217359338&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> This is what I got, they haven't arrived yet tho lol but am hoping will be ok, gotta be better than the glade stuff, for people and dogs.


Thank you very much X


----------



## SixStar

We have a wax tart burning most evenings, we use either the Yankee or Glade ones. I wouldn't want my dogs to lick/eat any of them, but certainly have certainly never given any thought to the scent harming them.


----------



## Jodie _louise

SixStar said:


> We have a wax tart burning most evenings, we use either the Yankee or Glade ones. I wouldn't want my dogs to lick/eat any of them, but certainly have certainly never given any thought to the scent harming them.


Thank you Hun I think I just over worry X


----------



## Emily-mae

Jodie _louise said:


> Hi I was just wondering are wax Melts toxic to dogs ?? I use them in my room etc but I don't want to make my boy I'll ??


I brought the air wick electric wax melted had it on for just over an hour my dog then seemed to be affected by it she became like she was dosed you on medication turned them off within an hour she was back to herself but she isn't affected by Yankee wax melts or plug in air fresheners


----------

